# Reduce image size ? From Mb to Kb ? Anybody Knows ?



## imprince (Dec 3, 2004)

plz tell me a software ,which can be used for reducing or increasing the size of any image  ,, v want 
( wallpaper into thumbnail or thumbnail into wallpaper ) or nearest result ////

anybody want to share it with me

if possible give me the link of downloading site


----------



## ycr007 (Dec 3, 2004)

Try Irfanview.....itz a pretty nifty  n small utility for pic resizing and resampling...it even has batch processing utility

u can download it at www.download.com or www.irfanview.com


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2004)

Plzz Search Mate.....This has been discussed way Back......Ahhhhh Welll Whats the use now.....Anyways Use IrfanView Its the best....here's the link
www.irfanview.com/download_sites.htm .....enjoy mate


----------



## swatkat (Dec 3, 2004)

Use CxImage available at:-
www.xdp.it


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 4, 2004)

u can use the Microsoft Image Resizer Powertoy
after u install the powertoy, u will have an option "Resize Image" when u right click on an image. here, u can specify how to resize the image...in the advanced options, just specify the image size in pixels in custom resize.


----------



## sms_solver (Dec 4, 2004)

u have to save images in compress format like GIF or JPEG or PNG,

Compressing means loosing details.

Many sw allow images to be saved in JPEG or GIF format.

-> A 60% compression on JPEG give small size as well as not noticiable loosing of details
-> for saving images with less colors say(cartoons, vectors) use GIF


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 4, 2004)

:roll:  can ya tell what you want to resize the dimention (i.e height/width) or the size(mb/kb).
'casue your topic says to reduce the size and post says to reduce the height/width

BTW photoshop can do it all 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2004)

yes, the avatar that i did was around 500kb, jeba reduced it to 2.5kb!


----------



## alib_i (Dec 6, 2004)

a very good easy to understand tutorial on image formats
*www.r1ch.net/img-formats/
got the link from imageshack


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 9, 2004)

if u cant handle P.Shop ,Irfan view can do the most basic things for u.

Here


----------

